# Greenhouse Lemon Skunk



## Multan (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone tried this strain? I've seen the video's on youtube and i know worldwidemarijuanaseeds sells the greenhouse seeds, but i'm a little reluctant to order from them because their process seems a little weird.

They want to send an invoice bill to you 1st? Then you pay them, and then get the seeds? Really don't know how it works...insight on their ordering process would be appreciated.

And does anyone have any of greenhouse strain growing? Any input on quality and type of smoke? Does it really have a citrus like flavor?

Just curious, because as the name evokes, "Lemon skunk" does seem to have a cool flow to it.

Me: "What are you smoking?"
You: "Some shitty mids, you?"
Me: "Some lemon skunk."

The End. haha


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 12, 2008)

Greenhouse is one of the best breeders on the planet...You can't go wrong with any of their strains. I was looking at lemon skunk myself. Looks good.


----------



## siege (Jan 12, 2008)

ok wwms ordering u order they send a invoice saying what strain u ordered and the total cost then they send u a paypal invoice to pay for the seeds that will say your paying for such and such but it doesnt say anything about seeds when payment is recived within 1-2 days u should get an email from the admin saying your order status has been updated from pending to shipped then u wait for the seeds to arrive


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 12, 2008)

Bottom line is you can trust WWMS. If you don't, order from drchronic. He can be trusted. If you don't trust either of these then don't order seeds cuz your too paranoid.


----------



## Multan (Jan 12, 2008)

siege said:


> ok wwms ordering u order they send a invoice saying what strain u ordered and the total cost then they send u a paypal invoice to pay for the seeds that will say your paying for such and such but it doesnt say anything about seeds when payment is recived within 1-2 days u should get an email from the admin saying your order status has been updated from pending to shipped then u wait for the seeds to arrive


thank you. I'm looking forward to some lemon skunk shortly then. heh.


----------



## aminhp (Feb 28, 2008)

hi guys i ordered some lemonskunk and traiwreck from chronic the plants are in day 34 veg but they look fantastic 2 times bigger and bushier that my bagseeds


----------



## g0ds3nd (Feb 28, 2008)

can anyone give me the links to those 2 sites


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Feb 28, 2008)

Use Gypsy Nirvana's Seed Boutique I got my AH3 and Cheese in 6 days


----------



## jizzle96 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was going to try the lemon skunk at their coffeeshop in amsterdam but i went for the hawaiian snow, i must admit, the smell of the lemon skunk is amazing, really lemony...and from my friends who smoke daily, they say it doesnt nessesarily taste like lemons but it has a nice citrus taste, i intend to try it soon, i'll give a smoke report aiight, gimme a week or so


----------



## Blaboy21 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cannabis seeds straight from the breeder/seedbank NIRVANA - High Quality Hemp Seed - Indica Sativa Feminized Marijuana seeds.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Feb 29, 2008)

Glass Bongs, Glass Pipes, Legal Highs Shop 

they sell alot of seeds, including Greenhouse

iv ordered from them in the past, there great.


----------



## cheeterm (Jul 26, 2008)

www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk just got a fem greenhouse lemonskunk seed from this site.i am also growing trainwreck ,and euphoria also feminised seeds from this website,the best of it is you can order single seeds and they accept p/orders ok


----------



## amsterdamned (Oct 4, 2008)

ok so i to am in the 3rd week of veg after growing from seed with the lemon skunk fem from greenhouse.

i am in auto pots and they look a great genetic. ... can we keep up dating each other...
currently they are 14" tall (around 35 cm) and untopped ( i think ill leav thm this time.) i plan to flower in 3 days with agradual slope in food change to support its growth...so.....


my plan is to goto 12/12 in 3 days with 
week 1 25% bloom and 75% veg feed
week 2 50% bloom and 50% veg feed
week 3 25% bloom and 75% veg feed

i use canna A and B with rizotonic = veg
i use canna a and b with bud blood week 1
i use canna a and b with big bud week 2 and 3
week 4 to 6 its canna a and b with hammerhead pk

ayone else care to share ??

also feedback from growers or smokers as to sense and taste would be appreciated.

thanks in advance


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think I can help you on those nutes. I've never used any of those. I've only used GH 3 part, and AN Sensi. 

As far as greenhouse goes, I must say they are my favorite breeders at the moment. I've grown their Strawberry Haze and was so impressed, I got their Trainwreck (havn't grown just yet), and plan on getting their AH#3 in the future.

I don't know about lemon skunk though, sounds interesting but never really liked lemons. I could go with a Lime Skunk though. Sit back, have a margarita and smoke some Lime Skunk, that would be sweet.


----------



## boymeetsweed (Oct 4, 2008)

I've smoked it and its really goofy, clear high with a light buzz. Careful, its a creeper!


----------



## HippieMan (Oct 4, 2008)

lemon skunk is some of the best ive had


----------



## HippieMan (Oct 4, 2008)

what i really enjoyed about the strain is the smell of it and how hard the high hits you. i had one friend that was like "dude... it literally takes like.... the time it takes my heart to recirculate my blood... man its strong" and his eyes soo low, bloodshot.

its not called LEMON skunk for nothing, the taste and smell are lemony and the high hits like a sour lemon, right behind the eyes like a super hard headbuzz/headrush then it spreads through your whole body in a body buzz

what i really loved about the strain is to take some of the L. skunk and mix it in with some tobacco in a bong, the strain is soo rushy that it just mixes with the tobacco rush and is like the most extreme head rush ever, i tripped my dick off doing that the first time

its truely a bong strain


----------



## HippieMan (Oct 4, 2008)

P.s highly recommended, only strain i want to buy (again!!)


----------



## caine99 (Oct 5, 2008)

the attitude seeds bank sells greenhouse strains that are top quality. I have recently had lemon skunk and i have had no problems with them. Quick to germinate and sprout an growing well. That site has easy ordering aswell.


----------



## amsterdamned (Oct 6, 2008)

amsterdamned said:


> ok so i to am in the 3rd week of veg after growing from seed with the lemon skunk fem from greenhouse.
> 
> i am in auto pots and they look a great genetic. ... can we keep up dating each other...
> currently they are 14" tall (around 35 cm) and untopped ( i think ill leav thm this time.) i plan to flower in 3 days with agradual slope in food change to support its growth...so.....
> ...


slightly edited my op.. just a mstake on the % of veg/bloom 

thanks so far for all the comments .. im going 12/12 today  ill keep u up dated


----------



## amsterdamned (Oct 10, 2008)

ok so just a quick note today /// as ive gone in to my 1st few days of flower its noticible that half of them are indica dominant (large span sun leaves)

and half of them are sativa dominant.... (thinner finger stylee sun leaves)

this brings me to a coversation about the stability f seeds by the greenhouse.. ive had cheese recently and half the cropped turned out to be HAZE lolololol... i even emailed them and thee response was that they had been in testing and even asked me for some photos

anyway ... its for sure thee will be 2 types of lemon in this crop so lets wait and see which one i like the most i suppose,......

if theres any HAZE in this lots ill be letting my wrath explode onto the grenhouse for a lack of stablility in there fem seed production....!!!


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait, i'm confused. How can you tell it's haze?


----------



## amsterdamned (Oct 11, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Wait, i'm confused. How can you tell it's haze?



yes you are confused... what i mean is...greenhouse = arens haze 

when we got 10 fem cheese seeds half of them turned out to be variations of a haze ... when we emailed them they said they had been experimenting with crossbreeds and asked us for the pics... so it was a previous crop... 

im not fan of haze so if theres any sniff of it in this lemon thats supposed to be prodominantly citral (old skool strain from 90s) ill be pissed

watch this space


----------



## fAMbAM808 (Oct 11, 2008)

i got two lemon skunk seedlings...hope they turn out female


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Lemon Skunk only comes in feminised?


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 12, 2008)

one of my local bubbies is doing this strain. he only popped one bean, i will hopefully have a cutting very soon to fruit this strain. i have yet to hear reviews from greenhouse breeding.


I too notice that the stability of this breeder and a few others is becoming more commercial and less quality minded


----------



## crittertrailx (Oct 13, 2008)

Lemon Skunk was my 1st grow, and it was awesome, had the basics of setups but was still impressed. Smoke was great, greenhouse seeds rock and at the moment am sticking with them, i am 4 weeks into flowering with some trainwreck seeds now and they look and smell just as good as the lemon


----------



## amsterdamned (Oct 22, 2008)

ok so 2 weeks into flower now and just starting to finish growing with pistols showing throughout them. as i mentioned in earlier posts there are dramatic differences in height through the plants i reared from seed. I'm close to 6 ft tall on 3 of them and the others are between 3 ft and 4.5ft. noticeable differences i sun leaf make up and stretching.

Ive moved onto a feed as described - the 6 of them are drinking around 5-6 l a day through the auto pot reservoirs

canna a 
canna b 
big bud (dr hornby)
liquid oxygen

all look healthy and looking forward to the next 2 weeks of big budat week 4 im going to stop BB and change to hammerhead pk for weeks 5 and 6 with overdrive added on week 6.2 at week 7.2 im going to begin flushing with just water ( i h8 flushing fluids)

ill get some pic's when i can be arsed


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 12, 2008)

ok quick update im midflower nw and the 6 plants are 

3 7ft tall (stupid looking things)
3 3.5 ft tall (stupid short looking things

quite simply ive never seen anything like it and as i said earlier the stability of seeds from greehouse must be called into question.

on the upside the bud smells terrific and growth is satisfactory

pics coming soon.


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 20, 2008)

pic of the only stable lemon to come from 10 seeds.. at week 5/6 next to it is a chunky white widow (right)

other pic is a close o#up of one of the buds on the freaky 7ft tall lemon... at week 6

parts of the freaky 7ft are the same as the stable lemon in terms of trichome development but just a couple of the arms that got l#burn damage from getting to close to the light... check the trichome coverage on this.. should be tasty as foook


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2008)

looks sweet dude, my 4 week in flower tomoz lemon skunk is only about 13" tall lol its defo a sat dom one by the leaves but i topped it early and stuck it in at 8" tall lol looks good so far tho


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks mr west ... was beginning to feel lonley in ere tbh  thought a pic or 2 would improve thread 

rooms a mess tbh with 4 different strains so im keen to move on to a fressh load of sweet tooth before i started doing a journal proper.


----------



## laerem (Nov 20, 2008)

Wait? Your plants have grown from 35 cm to over 200cm in a month and a half???? I don't see how that could be possible? Shouldn't the growth of the plant slow down when you put them in 12/12 regime and grow only 2 - 3 times its veg size untill the end of the flowering?


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 21, 2008)

laerem said:


> Wait? Your plants have grown from 35 cm to over 200cm in a month and a half???? I don't see how that could be possible? Shouldn't the growth of the plant slow down when you put them in 12/12 regime and grow only 2 - 3 times its veg size untill the end of the flowering?


ill take some pics of one of the freaks to show you the size relative to some of the others... 

its so funny tbh... wait till you see the angle of the sun leaves... just a freak... stability FTW ? nil poin


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2008)

get them pics up then amsterdamned


----------



## Boneman (Nov 23, 2008)

I was thinking about getting one of those or all of those colored breeding packs. There is definately some great strains in there. Something about the lemon turns me away but at the same time lures me back too.


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 24, 2008)

mr west said:


> get them pics up then amsterdamned


what i pln to do is when i tak down ill get a full pic of the tallest one.. ( i hadf to drag its main head and some arms back to the side just to letthe light passed) - i have a light mover... its just a damn freak... 

i also have the most stable one of the ten next to itthat looks great ill get some shots of thatin about 10 days 2 weeks aswell

finally i took so photos today from a m8s whose got the really daft small ones that leaves are weird as fook so ill put themup aswell v soon m8


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 15, 2008)

ok im gutted to say tht my friend got rid of the pics id taken of the stupid ones with the leaves literally pointing upwards (3ft) and the stretchy ones with sparse buds

all in all from the 10 seeds. 7 of them provided a good fresh lemon taste and i am pleased to say that the smoke is very nice.

1 of the bitches that grew to around 7 foot developped a really old style cirtal taste to it and trichome development was seriously out of this world. its amazigly tasty and a great high.

another 1 of the tall ones has turned out to be a haze type .. still tastig of lemon but defo has haze running through it. however its very very strong smoke.. still should be happening imo

the final 1 was also very tall and had a leafy look to it from an indica point of view.. stubby fat leaves unfortunatly this was the lastto crop from my mates and has not been sampled yet but its defo different from teh others.




the photos im putting up are of the normal lemon. i got around 3.5 oz from this one and around 3.5oz from the heavy citral tasting one..... i would guess with the rest averaging around 2 - 2.5 oz only. i might add that i ommitted a product called overdrive from my feeding prgramme and feel with tht added nexttime i can swell the size of the crop.. i am a taste freak so i neve put enough of the pk hammerheadand ovedrive in but these biitches could have taken a heavy to moderate heavy feed for sure.


anyway heres the pics ill put some up then cliff nte some for you later on.. any questions fire away !!! ps smashed  prob the tastiest ive done i think.. my chees (bbc) was small but tasty... and the grapefruits are very tasty also. happy dayz for christams imo 



edit ffs .. ive tried to upload today and it said that im mising a security token or something when i uploaded some pics... ive emailed um so itll be sorted soon hopefully


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 15, 2008)

ahaaa .pics where very high quality and massive so i made them smaller  enjoy


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 16, 2008)

fuckin gorgeous! can't wait to SCROG these! Looks hecka tasty!


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 16, 2008)

scrog? im new to online forum jargon


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 16, 2008)

it means Screen of green, its a slight variation from Sea Of Green. Same concept of many bud sites, lesser plants via training through a garden tressel or chicken wire so that every bud has its own independant hole to peak from, then from there when 12/12 flowering occurs, even canopy of buds, all getting spoiled shitless with fairly lots amount of light...very high yields. Never tried it before, but that is my plan and I can't wait. I'm sure the Lemon Skunk will shows its true colors with this method, and come out on top!


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone ever SCROG Lemon Skunk yet? would love to know how things turned out for ya... maybe some pics???


----------



## BigBudzEdubz (Dec 17, 2008)

My Lemon is about 4 weeks flower and when you touch it fingers are sticky as hell and smells like you just butchered a lemon. Next grow will be 1st time scrog and plan on running 3 of these in 5 gallon buckets. Main cola is filling in very nice you look at it and it's all white from top to bottom. It's around 20 inches tall and bushy as hell think it will be perfect for a scrog. The Lemon is in the middle of the pic


----------



## BigBudzEdubz (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry forgot pic


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 17, 2008)

looks great matey i can say first hand its a super smoke ;0


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Dec 17, 2008)

GreenHouse has some good strains. Cheese, GWS, White Rhino and Trainwreck are among my favorites. Lemon Skunk looks really good. Supposed to be old school skunk. Will have to germ some soon, after the K-train and Big Bang go into flower.


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2008)

ive not long put a big bang into flower alonside the church and a masterkush lol


----------



## gethigheveryday (Dec 17, 2008)

dude im smoking some of this right now, bought from the coffeeshop itself, fresh stuff, its the best iv ever smoked...EVER by far....


----------



## BigBudzEdubz (Dec 17, 2008)

That's good to hear i can't wait till harvest, I have never smoked it. It is the all star in my closet and stands out out of all of them. I was reading that the extra 9th week of this strain is worth it anyone see a differance or tried this?


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 18, 2008)

BigBudz...nice pics, great looking plant! How'd you keep it so short? Did you grow that one from seed or clone, how long did you veg? Any training at all? Topped? And what size bucket did you use?


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 18, 2008)

BigBudzEdubz said:


> That's good to hear i can't wait till harvest, I have never smoked it. It is the all star in my closet and stands out out of all of them. I was reading that the extra 9th week of this strain is worth it anyone see a differance or tried this?


yes i did 9 weeks with mine and im still to harvest from the pictures i put up yet. i believe an extra week of flush will really bring the terpines and flavourniods to the top ! happy dayz.. ill let u know when its cured


----------



## BigBudzEdubz (Dec 18, 2008)

Amsterdamend- I think I will let mine go the extra week seems like it's worth it 
Tigerhawk-  I Started from seed in solo cup for around 2 to 3 weeks. I then transplanted into larger cups the kind at subway or any other fast food joints and kept em in there for all of veg around 4 weeks. Transplanted into 2 gallon pots what there in now for flowering. No training this is my first grow didnt know eneough to train lol. I will definetely scrog and also SOG and see what works best for this strain as I plan on running this for a long time.


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 18, 2008)

Well looks fanfuckintastic for your first go! I guess maybe they're kept short because of the 2gal containers. They look really healthy man, keep up the great work! If you're on the east coast, let me know... I'll help you turn it into smoke. LoL I bet when you scrog/sog these, you're gonna probably fall in love with this method, I have a feeling I will. Franco from GH has posted saying that Lemon Skunk would do extremely well with SCROG because of its favorable buds. When I do it, I may throw in a Trainwreck seed and maybe a Big Bang seed too, just to see how they hold up and compare to the Lemon.


----------



## BigBudzEdubz (Dec 19, 2008)

Yea Im east coast about 20 minutes from NYC. It's wierd that they stayed so short I have two other unkown strains growin and there from 4 to 5 ft in the 2 gallons. I'm glad they stayed short the main cola is from top to bottom awesome looking. I just wish they would fatten up as this is my first grow I don't have anything to judge or compare them to. The smell is amazing so sweet I keep rubbin the leaves with my fingers to get a wiff lol. Sticky as hell to. Ive got some clones veggin under some flouros untill this grow is done then I can put em under the hps and scrog. Still lookin around to see what and how the best way to scrog. I definetly want some monsters next grow. Veg for like 3 months and flower 5 to 10 gallon pots  Also need to get some real nutes. I got some cheap ass shultz bloom don;t think it's doin much but there really healthy so can't complain too much.


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 19, 2008)

Cool bro... I used to live in Jersey, but now in NC. For comparison on your lemon skunk in its current weeks, check this out....(great journal!)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=97194

As far as Scrog, I'm new to it also so it'll be fun to see how it turns out...lol Yeah lots of veg time. I'm going to build a custom cart with wheels for mine so that I can pull it out of the closet from time to time, to get in there and train them easier.


----------



## BigBudzEdubz (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks bro rep 1 for ya. I been on that site it's good but It won't let me post something about validating memberships. It's been like 2 months and I still can't post anything. You got a profile over there? That dudes looked fat as hell. I only got a 400 watter so I don't think mine will get that fat but I will be happy if I hit half that wide. Plan on gettin a 600 next. I want a 1000 but think it might be too much in my closet. Plus with better nutes I will be in better shape. You in soil or dro? He said he had 2 tall and 2 short maybe I just lucked out with mine I'd rather have short and bushy anyway. I'll be happy when I start to see some red hairs so far they are all white like pure sticky snow. And that idea on the scrog cart sounds really good easier to move around thanks again for the link.


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 19, 2008)

TigerHawk said:


> Cool bro... I used to live in Jersey, but now in NC. For comparison on your lemon skunk in its current weeks, check this out....(great journal!)
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=97194
> 
> As far as Scrog, I'm new to it also so it'll be fun to see how it turns out...lol Yeah lots of veg time. I'm going to build a custom cart with wheels for mine so that I can pull it out of the closet from time to time, to get in there and train them easier.



can u put up some pics of your ladies in scrog please when its right  would be happy to take a peak.


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 24, 2008)

1st of all have a great day tommorow.. mines a green green christmas 

had to post because if just bubbled my trim and got around 16g of bubblehash 

i got a few pics and ill putthem up afterthe chrimbo break 

woo hooo

have a great break all


----------



## laerem (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey man, how many days have you kept them in 12/12?


----------



## Reeny (Jan 8, 2009)

Just got my Lemon Skunk seeds from 'tude can't wait to start them.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't wait to try this strain, just ordered the Greenhouse India H fem pack from Attitude, (right before it was listed as "sold out") with Lemon Skunk, White Rhino, Trainwreck, Cheese, and Great White Shark...I ordered a single The Church seed also, anyone ever grown that?


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> I can't wait to try this strain, just ordered the Greenhouse India H fem pack from Attitude, (right before it was listed as "sold out") with Lemon Skunk, White Rhino, Trainwreck, Cheese, and Great White Shark...I ordered a single The Church seed also, anyone ever grown that?


im growing the church at the min 4 an a bit weeks into flower, there is a pic of it somewhere near the back of the bloom box link.


----------



## vapor85 (Jan 10, 2009)

I grew Lemon Skunk last year for my outdoor grow and it turned out pretty good. The smell is citrus like and quite Skunky. The high is good too but the flavor and smell alone make it worth growing at least once.... i'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 10, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> I can't wait to try this strain, just ordered the Greenhouse India H fem pack from Attitude, (right before it was listed as "sold out") with Lemon Skunk, White Rhino, Trainwreck, Cheese, and Great White Shark...I ordered a single The Church seed also, anyone ever grown that?


This thread is great..I bought the multipack H as well..also got it from Attitude..great website!..but after reading all these post and seeing pics I am getting more excited to grow this strain as well..I also got a Strawberry Cough fem. seed..anyone tried this strain yet? I was also thinking of buying the Sativa mix from Greenhouse too..I love Haze's..overall best high's for me..I grew some Original Haze x Skunk # 1 this summer outside and its one of my fav's right now..that and Blueberry Skunk..I just crossed Blueberry Skunk (female) with Aurora Indica (male)..cant wait to get some of that growing either..


----------



## amsterdamned (Jan 11, 2009)

gotta say after enjoying this over christmas its up there with the "keep me " strains imo. im not a sativa fan in general so doing grapefruit and lemon was a chang eofr me but man that lemon is something special.. i just keep gong back to it even though ive got lemon grapefruit cheese and WW to choose from. after all i said about GH seeds and there poor stability in seeds (which i still stand by).. the fact is the the breeders are top notch and this one gets and A+ from me.

any Q's ask away guys


----------



## robster666 (Jan 30, 2009)

had same prob as you amsterdammed, out of 7 lemon s, 3 are a lot taller

mind you does seem to be a lotta bud for 5 weeks flower.

how much weight did u get


----------



## amsterdamned (Feb 12, 2009)

robster666 said:


> had same prob as you amsterdammed, out of 7 lemon s, 3 are a lot taller
> 
> mind you does seem to be a lotta bud for 5 weeks flower.
> 
> how much weight did u get



hi yeh the really small ones produced only 2 oz tops but the taller ones (id say i had three different types m produced around 3.0 oz to 4.5oz per plant

3 types ..
a crazy covered in trichomes lemon - this was spicey and peppercorm with hints of lemon

a well covered strong lemon with hints of spice and peppercorn(black) - this was the best and is the keep me strains imo

the runts produced a fresh lemon that was very enjoyable but less potent than the previous two

hope that helps

ive got 4 sweet tooth and 2 grapefruit in at the mo ill maybe post some pics up soon


----------



## two26six (Feb 12, 2009)

Mmmm Sweet Tooth is a beautiful smoke, the only issue I had with it was that the high seemed short-lived, but DAMN it tasted nice. Have smoked GF also(strong,lasting high) but never grown it as of yet.........

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## youngbud420 (May 27, 2009)

This strain is just fabulous!! My Uncle grows it and the 1st time I saw him harvesting it in his jar I had to smell and it was like a breath of fresh air.I got a lil something from him..Put a little in my pipe and do what it do....Good shit guys really is...


----------



## widowskunk87 (May 28, 2009)

For me L.S was my 4th harvest, I chopped her down about 3 weeks ago. Here's what I have to say... 

ON SCALE 1-10 (1 is bad, 10 great)
Breeder:GHS Co.
Vendor:Gypsy Nirvana
1 plant yield:4.5 Oz wet/2.5ish dry
Potency:Average, mellow 3
Flowering Smell:A bit citrus/skunk/fruity 4
Grow Difficulty: 4
Density:5
Resin production:5 (sticky but not the best)
Hieght:3 ft.
Flowering Light:400w HPS
Vegging light:CFL
Weeks of flowering:8/9
Weeks of vegging:4.5
Method of growing: DWC
Nutrients brand:Advance Nutrients
Weeks of curing:2.5 weeks
Grade this bud:C+
WOULD I RECOMMEND THIS STRAIN?: I would to *beginners* but to more *experienced growers NO*
ANY COMMENTS?:She took my beating pretty well, I had over fert her with nitrogen & she still came thru shining


----------



## HailTheLeaf (May 29, 2009)

Only 3ft? Mine is over 4 1/2! Had to train the damn thing over...54 days in and still waiting for it to finish.


----------



## widowskunk87 (May 31, 2009)

were you training yours in any way? I grew out LS as a regular grow no LST, HST, SCROG ETC. Also only vegged my LS for about a month too. Guarantee you it's not as potent as GHS Big Bang, IMO this is just regular KB. *JUST STICKIER with a SKUNKIER smell*... Remember that's MY HONEST OPINION


----------



## amsterdamned (May 31, 2009)

WOULD I RECOMMEND THIS STRAIN?: I wouldnt to *beginners* but to more *experienced growers YES*


----------



## whiteberry (May 31, 2009)

whatever ghs lemon skunk sucks get yall some real strains


----------



## iamwhoiamso1488 (Oct 11, 2009)

wwms is a great site to order from, i have used then many times and never once had a problem, plus i have never waited more then 10 days for my orders ever... green house is my fav breeder to get seeds from! the lemon skunk isnt too bad, i have grow the big bang, the church, alaskan ice, arjan's strawberry, himalalaya gold, hawaiiam snow, k-train and all the arjan's hazes and a few other strains and i have found that green house strains are the most stable...there is also a few good straind from them that are great for people that are learning how to grow some fine smoke.

Smoke on my bothers


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 11, 2009)

i doubt i will ever grow GH Lemon Skunk again..for me it has to hard a crash when coming down..although I am currently growing some GH Super Lemon Haze outside.. so time will tell how it is going to compare..I am more a sativa/haze person..my DNA Chocolope is a beast so I am really excited about her..


----------



## Glock (Oct 11, 2009)

Multan said:


> And does anyone have any of greenhouse strain growing? Any input on quality and type of smoke?


I'm currently growing their trainwreck. The buds were covered in trichomes making them look white. The high was incredible. It hit hard, and fast just like they said, and smelled lemony. It's currently one of my favorite strains.

Greenhouse Seeds Lemon Skunk Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjetBmixkmQ


----------



## Airwave (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had GH seeds twice now.
1st batch - Pack of 10 fem. Big Bang
2nd batch - 3 packs of fem. Big Bang.

Both batches of seeds were large, brown with black speckles. As far as I know, that's a seed that is ready to be germinated.


----------



## rockycrag (Feb 10, 2011)

BigBudzEdubz said:


> Sorry forgot pic


 those leaves look indica dominant, i believe this must be a more sativa type pheno, and a quick finisher too this is 50 days i believe

I believe it has a couple phenos, heres a grow of a foafs


----------



## King Dingaling (Feb 19, 2011)

I have ordered lemon skunk from greenhouse seed co. i will start a grow journal when i start it but it will probly take 6 weeks untill i start it.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Oct 1, 2011)

i had some heat issues with mine but the final result was awsome. i did mine in big gulp cups so the plants were obviously small. I would totally recommend this strain.


----------



## nitrobob1786 (May 20, 2012)

iblazethatkush said:


> Greenhouse is one of the best breeders on the planet...You can't go wrong with any of their strains. I was looking at lemon skunk myself. Looks good.


*
I dont know bout that pal coz me and bout another 30,000 posts on cannabis forums will tell you different and here is why and i tell u know lies i got nothing to gain out of telling u this

1)**all the ghs strains iv grow have had very low germ rate
**2)the seeds that do pop are very very prone to hermi's even with out stress
3)iv bought fem seeds that are pure male without showing one female flowers
4)out of all grows of gh seeds ive done only 20% have actually even got to harvest without a problem and that was the exodus cheese and the old bigbang before they updated it

now dnt get me wrong the cheese and big bang was pukka weed but its a lot of money to put on the line to have most of ur crop turn hermi or just not produce any female flwrs now if u do manage to harvest without any problems the bud is pukka they do have pukka strains but they are just to risky and its not like im a newb that dnt knw shit and stressed them to death its just that GREENHOUSE SEEDS are very unreliable search around n u will see more complaints and people dissing about greenhouse seeds than any other seed breeder in the world FACT

IF I WANT TO DO A GHS STRAIN NOW I FILL MY TENT WITH RELIABLE STRAINS AND IL KEEP ONE GHS STRAIN AT FRONT SO I CAN KEEP AN EYE ON HER*


----------



## ru4r34l (May 20, 2012)

nitrobob1786 said:


> *
> I dont know bout that pal coz me and bout another 30,000 posts on cannabis forums will tell you different and here is why and i tell u know lies i got nothing to gain out of telling u this
> 
> 1)**all the ghs strains iv grow have had very low germ rate
> ...


lol.

regards,


----------



## DoctorPotHead (May 20, 2012)

Hahahahahahah respect man, i've only had lemon skunk once, it blew my face off.


----------

